# Grapefruit EO blends



## Francie4boys (Nov 24, 2017)

I love grapefruit eo. I want to make a batch of CP blending grapefruit with other  essential oils. Any ideas? I’ve heard grapefruit scent doesn’t last.


----------



## Kittish (Nov 24, 2017)

Francie4boys said:


> I love grapefruit eo. I want to make a batch of CP blending grapefruit with other  essential oils. Any ideas? I’ve heard grapefruit scent doesn’t last.



It's been true in my experience so far that no citrus scent lasts very long in soap. The best I've found is orange peel wax used at 5% of my oils (treated as lanolin for lye calculation), but it's very definitely orange. I don't know if it would help anchor other citrus scents, but it's worth a try if you can get some.


----------



## Francie4boys (Nov 24, 2017)

Thank you. I haven’t heard of that. I’ll check it out.


----------



## Cellador (Nov 24, 2017)

Try a little litsea cubeba (May Chang) to anchor it.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Nov 24, 2017)

If you're not opposed to blending the EO with an FO you might want to try Yuzu FO:



> This fragrance oil by Natures Garden is most likely  the most popular scent on the market. Also referred to as Japanese  Grapefruit, Yuzu is not your ordinary *grapefruit scent*. Yuzu begins with top notes of *mandarin*, *tangerine*, *lemon satsuma*, and *ruby red grapefruit*, middle notes of *bergamot*, and base notes of *oakmoss*.



Or.... you could try blending the EOs listed. Oakmoss absolute is a wonderful anchor -- helps "stick" the scent.


----------



## osso (Nov 25, 2017)

I love grapefruit and mint! I use grapefruit fragrance though, instead of EO.


----------



## lsg (Nov 25, 2017)

Here is a link to a blending chart:   http://www.lgbotanicals.com/assets/pdf/HarmoniousBlendsChart.pdf


----------

